
Digitization Effort Is the Latest Plot Twist for Cuban Radio Soap Operas - petethomas
https://www.npr.org/2019/05/18/719276682/massive-digitization-effort-is-the-latest-plot-twist-for-cuban-radio-soap-operas
======
narag
In Spain _radionovelas_ were wildly popular time ago. My grandma religiously
listening to the daily chapter mixes with memories of The Beatles, _Build Me
Up Buttercap_ or Sandy Shaw. There was a guy, Guillermo Sautier Casaseca, a
difficult name to forget, that wrote tons of them.

I didn't think they were still a thing. In the eighties TV soap operas from
Venezuela and Mexico were very popular. At college we got hooked to the
Columbian _Caballo viejo_ that was absolutely hillarious, not sure if
intentionally.

Now they come from Turkey.

------
oobika
I've been learning Spanish for a year now. Seems that audiobooks aren't that
popular in Spanish. Apparently radionovelas were. Seems like a great way to
keep learning.

